# Transfert incomplet vers icloud



## Mireille30 (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde
Tout d’abord je suis très heureuse d être parmi vous
Depuis quelques jours mon IPhone XS Max ne se charge que lorsqu il est éteint. 
Je souhaite donc faire une restauration système complète et pour cela j essaie de transférer les 74 go de photos et de vidéos qui sont dans mon iPhone vers iCloud sur lequel j ai acheté 200go. Mais le transfert s arrete à chaque fois ou alors quand il est compléter il ne transfert que 20go. J ai lu qu il fallait que le téléphone soit branché sur l adaptateur secteur et le clavier verrouillé. Mais mon iPhone ne reconnaît pas l adapteur secteur quand il est branché.
Comment faire svp?


----------



## ericse (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Une autre solution serait de récupérer ces photos et vidées sur un ordi (Mac ou PC) avec le câble USB


----------



## Mireille30 (16 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une autre solution serait de récupérer ces photos et vidées sur un ordi (Mac ou PC) avec le câble USB



Le téléphone ne reconnaît pas le cable usb lorsqu il est allumé. Cette manœuvre n est donc helas pas possible.


----------



## ericse (16 Février 2020)

Alors utiliser un autre Cloud plus facile à forcer pour uploader les photos (Google ou Dropbox)


----------



## Mireille30 (16 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Alors utiliser un autre Cloud plus facile à forcer pour uploader les photos (Google ou Dropbox)


D’accord merci pour la suggestion.


----------



## Athineas (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour !

Attention à google photo, il sauvegarde les fichiers photos en mode compressé (et pas dans la définition originale).
il y a aussi Flickr (1000 photos max en version gratuite avec téléchargement automatique avec l'application IOs qui va bien


----------

